# Makroupolos Case



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Just got back from a production of Janaceks The Makropolous Case by De Nederlandse Opera. Wow what an amazing opera - I highly reccomend it. The Soprano, Cheryl Barker was fantastic.

Anyone else seen it?


----------

